# Happy Birthday Builder Bob



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 9, 2012)

It was Builder Bob’s forty-fifth birthday, and he wasn’t feeling too hot that morning anyway. He went into breakfast, knowing his wife would be pleasant and say “Happy Birthday,” and probably have a present for him.



She didn’t even say “Good Morning,” let alone any “Happy Birthday.” He thought, “Well, that’s wives for you.



The children will remember.” The children came in to breakfast and didn’t say a word.



When Builder Bob started to the office he was feeling pretty low and despondent. As he walked into his office, the secretary, Janet said, “Good Morning, Boss, Happy Birthday.”



Well he felt a little better; someone had remembered. Bob worked until noon.



About noon, Janet knocked on the door and said, “You know, it’s such a beautiful day outside and it’s your birthday, let’s go to lunch, just you and me.”



Bob said, “By George, that’s the greatest thing I’ve heard all day. Let’s go.”



They went to lunch. They didn’t go where they would normally go; instead went out into the country to a little private place. They had a couple of beers and enjoyed lunch tremendously.



On the way back to the office, she said, “You know, it’s such a beautiful day. We don’t need to go back to the office, do we?”



“No, I guess not.”



She said, “Let’s go to my apartment.”



After arriving at her apartment, they had a couple of more beers and smoked a cigar and she said, “Boss, if you don’t mind, I think I’ll go into the bedroom and slip into something more comfortable.”



“Sure,” Bob excitedly replied.



She went into the bedroom and, in about six minutes, she came out…carrying a big birthday cake, followed by his wife, children, and dozens of his friends.



All were singing Happy Birthday.



… and there on the couch Builder Bob sat…



… with nothing on but socks……

:bday Builder Bob  

Francis


----------



## beach (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy birthday BB!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy birthday builder bob


----------



## pwood (Oct 9, 2012)

h-bday builder bob! good thing you left your socks on!


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank ya'll for the B-day wishes.......... I am still waiting on that beer(and I better go check my socks to make sure they don't have holes in them!!)


----------



## Alias (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Builder Bob!  :bday

Sue


----------

